# Age old question.



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I seen this question on here before, but can't find it again. 

I have a 95 Alima GXE with an automatic transmission  but you know on the shift select it has 1-2-D etc. I have a catback exhaust and when I take off in my alty it sounds like crap on an automatic cuz it shifts at such a low rpm and often goes back between the gears and stuff. Well I always heard that it is OK to upshift from 1 to 2 to D if you don't get the rpm's too high and let off the gas at the right time etc. My tranny had 228,000 miles and finally went out. My friend is convinced that it was me upshifting that messed it up. I upshifted for like a year and it was always a smooth shift. 
I think it was the fact that I have had that many miles and never ever had the fluid changed or the filter changed. At one time I checked the fluid and it was dry  

So does upshifting hurt the tranny?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no, it doesnt hurt it.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

But running it dry sure does. Man...


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

bobdole said:


> But running it dry sure does. Man...


lol word. Don't know if it was completely dry in the tc, but when I checked the dipstick, nothin but a drop if that.

Thanks for answering the question.

EDIT: Downshifting can hurt it tho right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if downshifting could hurt it, you would have no passing gear. the computer should keep it from downshifting if the rpm's are too high. thats really what you would need to worry about. shifting the the tranny into too low of a gear at too high of a speed.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> if downshifting could hurt it, you would have no passing gear. the computer should keep it from downshifting if the rpm's are too high. thats really what you would need to worry about. shifting the the tranny into too low of a gear at too high of a speed.


So say I downshifted to second when I am goin about 40, then downshifted to first at around 20... I think it is around ~3K rpms Is that too high?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

imo, no, its not.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Sound like you really are wanting a manual tranny...the way you're driving it and how you want it to "sound" and all...but...gotta work with what you got

When I'm on test drives I do the same thing...I hate not being in full control of the car.

if when you downshift it causes a sudden deceleration, then you shifted to soon...hit the accelerator right as you shift down...this will bring the rpm's up so there is not a JOLT on downshift...this is hard on the tranny and very very unnesessary, not a good idea...if it jolts then you downshifted way to soon. 
Really all you are gonna do is cause a little more wear on your clutches...but...you had 228 THOUSAND MILES before it went out???...dude..that's a good tranny honestly...

From what you're saying man...get another one of those trannies, and just do your regular fluid changes (with correct amount  ) and it should last you another 228K that's not a premature failure for a tranny man.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

SonsofWisdom said:


> Sound like you really are wanting a manual tranny...the way you're driving it and how you want it to "sound" and all...but...gotta work with what you got
> 
> When I'm on test drives I do the same thing...I hate not being in full control of the car.
> 
> ...


Yea, was a great tranny, I drove it about 100,000 miles since my parents gave it to me, and believe me I was rough on it. Not only that, but my ex-gf used to throw it in reverse while I was goin about 15-20MPH! And she threw it into park as I was trying to park, but I was still moving. Not to mention that I raced a few times, then noticed that my tranny fluid was almost out.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

guitarsage said:


> ...my ex-gf used to throw it in reverse while I was goin about 15-20MPH! And she threw it into park as I was trying to park, but I was still moving.


:jawdrop: ....I need to get one of those trannies...


----------

